# wny storm 12/2 1 pic



## ejb40 (Aug 24, 2009)

sorry this was from my phone training a new guy this is rt 5


----------



## eric02038 (Oct 1, 2010)

Wish that storm would head east to Boston


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

More pics!


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

It could turn aroùnd and hit WI


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey Gang.. Just got home, went to buffalo/ depew area for storm support , Plowed and removed snow with loader and trucks for the last 28 hours.. Lets just says this snow event was pretty wild

The snow was very dense and had some massive moisture content. Not the typical lake snow.. I will try to get some pics up. 

Several areas we measured were well over 3 feet


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

Make it come to RI.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

3 days of solid snow and 1 lousy picture. :laughing:


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

here are a few pics


----------



## ejb40 (Aug 24, 2009)

Brian Young;1137054 said:


> 3 days of solid snow and 1 lousy picture. :laughing:


kept busy really didnt have time to stop and take alot of pics, we have 8 blowers just for state dot and i beleive the thruway has 3 that what has been the big operation now snow removal


----------



## BMAN1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Gotta love lake effect snow up here in NY! Any windstorm could suddenly be a snow storm.


----------



## sport-trac (Jan 24, 2005)

Here are some pics... started on Tuesday the 30th through Thursday the 2nd.. all taken with my cell (non of them are of plowing though...had to work the real job  )


----------



## sport-trac (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Ahhh... so thats what real snow looks like? You guys got dumped on. Nice


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Delete this thread please! I just got a case of jealousy!


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

That is a solid amount of snow! I like the different pictures of the picnic benches.


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

Any new pics? It has been 4 days since last pics and i don't know if your still in the warning area.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics but we need more!


----------



## slave2lawns (Oct 9, 2008)

Cool pics. I envy you guys.


----------



## ejb40 (Aug 24, 2009)

ejb40;1136830 said:


> sorry this was from my phone training a new guy this is rt 5


http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z307/ejb38/wny snow/mytruckplowingfriendslot.jpg

http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z307/ejb38/wny snow/sicardsnowblower.jpg

http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z307/ejb38/wny snow/sidedischargeonthesicardbloerrt219-1.jpg

http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z307/ejb38/wny snow/1207100304.jpg


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

darien ny 17' and counting 12-2-10


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Notice even after three feet the roads are down to pavement. That same type of snow around here and everything is closed down for a month. What a difference when you really know what you are doing.


----------



## bigthom (Oct 14, 2010)

O the roads were covers for a cpl days. They only got down to pavement due to a lot of salt. And loader/ graders goin down the road. I was in south cheektowaga/depew/orchard park. Crazy amounts of snow in short time. Even with worn bfg at on hummer wheels truck did good. Few set backs but it was a lot of dense snow. Kept the loader bust doin cleanups.


----------

